# Change iDrive Language



## VictoriaP (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you for listing this info here everyone. This is exactly what I needed!


----------



## tuckerj84 (Nov 28, 2021)

Aline74 said:


> My screen is not even showing a language and I don't know what to do. Can you help me? The screen looks like this
> View attachment 1032041


Did you ever figure out why this was happening? Mine does the same thing on occasion.


----------



## bwiseac (Dec 19, 2021)

All my 2011 bmw 535i has for a language on idrive/radio is German and Dutch, I just want to know how to change it to English....... please help


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

bwiseac said:


> All my 2011 bmw 535i has for a language on idrive/radio is German and Dutch, I just want to know how to change it to English....... please help


Send me vin by pm.


----------



## bwiseac (Dec 19, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Send me vin by pm.


thanks for you help vin is wbafr7c51bc601349 

sorry not sure how to pm
from this site


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

This car should have champ unit with no navigation. Its often having different issues, and language too. Try to recode it, or even flash with a newwer software.


----------



## bwiseac (Dec 19, 2021)

Elthox said:


> This car should have champ unit with no navigation. Its often having different issues, and language too. Try to recode it, or even flash with a newwer software.


 i cant find software update and not really sure how to recode it do you know a link for software or where should i go from here are there some videos to teach me what i need to know...?


----------



## bwiseac (Dec 19, 2021)

Elthox said:


> This car should have champ unit with no navigation. Its often having different issues, and language too. Try to recode it, or even flash with a newwer software.


car has small screen above air vent not sure if it has nav or not as i can not read what it says


----------



## bwiseac (Dec 19, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> OPTIONS
> spanisch_us = 10
> franzoesisch_can = 0F
> portugiesisch = 0E
> ...


how do you change these


----------



## bwiseac (Dec 19, 2021)

I took the car to BMW and they said they will not work on it
I'm am so confused


----------



## lubos1kalina (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I would like to get Czech language packed for CIC and NBT / NBT EVO.

Have somebody something usefull?

Its not in default there. Specialy for CIC there was no CZ language pack.

But i know some people which have it in theirs cars. They used some packeges instaled.

I hope i am not so wrong. Can somebody help me with this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lubos1kalina said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to get Czech language packed for CIC and NBT / NBT EVO.
> 
> Have somebody something usefull?
> 
> ...


You need to program car or flash head unit with 8A4 Language version Czech and 8AL On-board literature, Czech.


----------



## lubos1kalina (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to program car or flash head unit with 8A4 Language version Czech and 8AL On-board literature, Czech.


I think i need to upload some files while it's CIC... Cause CIC doesn't have this language inside...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lubos1kalina said:


> I think i need to upload some files while it's CIC... Cause CIC doesn't have this language inside...


I told you what you needed to do:



shawnsheridan said:


> _You need to program car or flash head unit with 8A4 Language version Czech and 8AL On-board literature, Czech._


This is how head unit gets required files.


----------

